# potted plants



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

okay, im geussing this is a rather stupid qustion, but i got my first potted plant today, a Red Arrowhead. and i don't know if im supposed to take it out of the pot or not, the gravel wont cover it while it's in its pot.


----------



## 83turboranger (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey, well I'm very new to plants but I got one in a pot and it was in the pot in a tank when I got it and I left it in the pot. Mine is only about a inch high so I was able to pretty much cover it w/ the gravel. It helps keep the plant down too. Thats just what I think, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Potted plants should be removed from the pot and the floss should be gently rinsed off of the roots. The floss (forget the name of it off hand) is basically fertilizer for the plants that were grown emmersed (above water). Without removing the pot, you are preventing the roots from growing like they should. The floss can also lead to algae blooms once exposed to the watercolumn. SOme people do keep them in the pots though. I'm just giving you a few scenarios of what could happen. 
By the way, that plant isn't aquatic. Its one of 2 species, one being a Sagittaria which doesn't do well submerged and the other is Syngonium, which is a common houseplant.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

yeah, i looked it up on google when i got home, and it said it was a house plant.  I usually do some research on the plants i buy before i get them, but this one was in the "assorted potted plants" section and it was so pretty, because it's pink, i think i'll return it today though, i have to go there anyways, one of my neon tetras died last night of neon tetra disease.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

How do you know it was neon tetra disease? While not unheard of, its not common either.


----------



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

well i wasnt really sure it was, but he had a very light blue stripe, you could barely see it, and his red was kinda fading, i just got him yesterday and when i put him in the tank he kept disapearing into the cave while the other neons were out in the open swimming around. when i woke up he was dead. the other neons seem fine though.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That could be anything. They lose color when stressed or ill. The reason I ask is if he had NTD, you wouldn't want to add any fish to the tank for at least 2 weeks to see if any others show signs of it.


----------

